# Big Bad Toy Store begins pre-orders on cool new Nintendo figures and plushes



## banjo2 (May 22, 2020)

D*ng it, a few bucks too many


----------



## Bedel (May 22, 2020)

Not so cool


----------



## MiiJack (May 22, 2020)

Waiting for JobbytheHong to do a review.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (May 22, 2020)

OH GOD WHAT DID THEY DO TO THE MARIO


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 22, 2020)

Looking cool joker!


----------



## Chary (May 22, 2020)

Not sure how difficult the model kits are to put together, but they seem kinda neat. Wonder if there's a Charizard one.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (May 22, 2020)

Big BTS? No thanks


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)

horrible name for a company. At least the company it self is does cool stuff


----------



## Captain_N (May 22, 2020)

No pyra plushie........


----------



## T-hug (May 22, 2020)

Pls!!


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 22, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> D*ng it, a few bucks too many
> View attachment 210071


$600+ yeah no


----------



## MSearles (May 22, 2020)

$40 for a Bowser 10" plush that someone on eBay is selling for $12.50! Their prices suuuuck!


----------



## Xzi (May 22, 2020)

Hmm, some cool stuff on offer, but the prices are all over the place.  $10 for certain figures, $100+ for others.  Doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to it, but I admit I am tempted by the Riolu-Lucario set for just $15.


----------



## Chary (May 22, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Hmm, some cool stuff on offer, but the prices are all over the place.  $10 for certain figures, $100+ for others.  Doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to it, but I admit I am tempted by the Riolu-Lucario set for just $15.


Branding matters, when it comes to figures. As well as poseability, build quality, extras, size, etc. a fully-articulated Lucario figure might cost like $80, but a more static figure or model kit might be cheaper.



MSearles said:


> $40 for a Bowser 10" plush that someone on eBay is selling for $12.50! Their prices suuuuck!



eBay is rife with bootlegs...what exactly are the two toys you’re comparing?


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2020)

MSearles said:


> $40 for a Bowser 10" plush that someone on eBay is selling for $12.50! Their prices suuuuck!


Enjoy a cheap chinese knockoff
Prices are pretty universal. When you find things much cheaper than normal, it's 100% guaranteed a fake chinese copy.



Xzi said:


> Hmm, some cool stuff on offer, but the prices are all over the place.  $10 for certain figures, $100+ for others.  Doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to it, but I admit I am tempted by the Riolu-Lucario set for just $15.



It's mostly brand or licensing fees that make prices vary. Especially with figures. Some brands are ridiculous.


----------



## James_ (May 22, 2020)

Oh hey tempBOT actually did something good for once


----------



## Scarlet (May 22, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Hmm, some cool stuff on offer, but the prices are all over the place.  $10 for certain figures, $100+ for others.  Doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to it, but I admit I am tempted by the Riolu-Lucario set for just $15.


Seems like figures as a whole. I remember there were a few on the Nintendo UK store a while back in the hundreds. It's ridiculous to me but hey, some people do buy em so good for those guys I guess lol


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 22, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> OH GOD WHAT DID THEY DO TO THE MARIO



That's pretty much what all Mario plushes look like.


----------



## relauby (May 22, 2020)

I spent an hour or so the other night going through the list of every brand they carry and I was really impressed at some of the weird stuff I was able to find. It also led to me finding NECA's line of Ultimate figures too which I actually like quite a bit, even though I'm usually not into collecting much. Ended up buying an Ultimate Jason Voorhees.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 210076
> 
> Pls!!


This one goes straight to the jar. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Something whatever (May 23, 2020)

600+ better be able to breath god damn fire out of it mouth and be made of metal


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 23, 2020)

Looks like bootleg stuff you can find WAY cheaper in your nearest Flea Market.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (May 23, 2020)

Link lookin like he bout to kill someone.


----------



## T-hug (May 23, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Looks like bootleg stuff you can find WAY cheaper in your nearest Flea Market.


You must have amazing flea markets in Mexico.
Where I live in UK you just can't buy stuff like this unless you're prepared to pay a ridiculous markup, or buy fakes.

This site let's you queue preorders without a down-payment and has a flat shipping rate of just 4bux worldwide. That is unmatched elsewhere so hello Bumblebee DLX Scale Collectible Series Optimus Prime!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 23, 2020)

T-hug said:


> You must have amazing flea markets in Mexico.
> Where I live in UK you just can't buy stuff like this unless you're prepared to pay a ridiculous markup, or buy fakes.
> 
> This site let's you queue preorders without a down -payment and has a flat shipping rate of just 4bux worldwide. That is unmatched elsewhere so hello Bumblebee DLX Scale Collectible Series Optimus Prime!


Really? I'm surprised with your answer.
Yes you can find this kind of stuff in Flea / Street Markets to be honest.


----------



## Chary (May 23, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Really? I'm surprised with your answer.
> Yes you can find this kind of stuff in Flea / Street Markets to be honest.


Yeah, adding on as an American, you can either go to Target and spend way too much money on cheap plushies (Tomy's Pokemon line, the Jinx Minecraft line that's declined over time) of mainstream popular franchises, or buy stuff on Amazon, where you're tossing a coin on the chance that it's going to arrive as a bootleg or not. I have to watch what I buy now because I've returned too many fakes. I live in a large typical American city here and I'm pretty much out of luck if I wanted to buy these locally. I don't give a crap about loyalty to any storefront (and I'm not saying this because they're a sponsor), but BBTS at least has really cheap shipping for me. I have a vice, and it's small plushies, and they can fuel my addiction lol.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 23, 2020)

Chary said:


> Yeah, adding on as an American, you can either go to Target and spend way too much money on cheap plushies (Tomy's Pokemon line, the Jinx Minecraft line that's declined over time) of mainstream popular franchises, or buy stuff on Amazon, where you're tossing a coin on the chance that it's going to arrive as a bootleg or not. I have to watch what I buy now because I've returned too many fakes. I live in a large typical American city here and I'm pretty much out of luck if I wanted to buy these locally. I don't give a crap about loyalty to any storefront (and I'm not saying this because they're a sponsor), but BBTS at least has really cheap shipping for me. I have a vice, and it's small plushies, and they can fuel my addiction lol.



I mean... I'm not into this kind of stuff. The only thing I collect is Minerals / Rocks (they're not rocks!)

But I have bought plushies for my nephews in the past, and to be honest with ya'll... I get a little bit jealous because the plushies I've got are well done and cheap. Like they resemble the characters almost perfectly. And I  can get them in the local Street Market, literally in the corner of my street.
Not sure if they're made of quality material because, again, I've just got some for my nephews.
I should probably get one for myself some time... probably... Squirtle or... Larvitar


----------



## Thejigmaster (May 24, 2020)

That isabelle plush is super cute going to have procure one for the wife.


----------



## MetoMeto (May 24, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> D*ng it, a few bucks too many
> View attachment 210071


This price is on border with insanity to be honest. 
That's 2 average salaries in my country!

I honestly think these figures are overpriced, i don't care the effort and quality of it, its just to much. 
And it additionally makes me mad cause i know i can never buy this...


----------

